# Accutron Railroad Gmt Mark Iv



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Well I didn't expect to win this...it was on with a BIN and a "Best Offer"....so I sent off my "Best Offer" and hoped it wouldn't upset the seller. The next thing I knew, I had an eBay Invoice in my Inbox...he'd accepted what I thought was a very low offer  . Go figure! :blink:

It's the GMT version of the Bulova Accutron Roadroad Approved hummer and dates from 1974. The top crown allows you to set the main hour hand independently of the GMT hour and minute hands. It has the 2185 movement within it.



















And a couple of photos alongside my Astro Mk II (also a GMT watch with same movement) and a Deep Sea. The case on this RR GMT is significantly smaller when compared to these two:


----------



## PaulBoy (Dec 2, 2007)

Lovely looking piece Paul & even sweeter when a bargain :thumbsup:

Paul


----------



## feenix (May 27, 2008)

I never even noticed that one on the site. Bugger!!


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

feenix said:


> I never even noticed that one on the site. Bugger!!


Only arrived this morning.


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Good snag Paul


----------



## watchnutz (Jan 18, 2008)

Very nice,Paul ! Glad you decided to do it. Now I need to find a GMT hand for my missing one.

Enjoy


----------



## foztex (Nov 6, 2005)

Well done Paul, lovely trio

Andy


----------



## Desmo (Apr 26, 2006)

Good catch and lovely watch!

Always nice to hear about bargains, keeps the hope alive


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

very nice Paul! good catch mate!


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

JonW said:


> very nice Paul! good catch mate!


Thanks Jon.


----------

